

Oxford Scholar: Facebook Won't Widen Your Social Circle - rvcamo
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeanders/2012/07/18/oxford-scholar-facebook-wont-widen-your-social-circle/

======
sp332
Facebook is about mapping your social connections for advertising purposes.
It's not about helping you have a more successful social life.

